# Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani 'cherry red' differences



## CHLee (Mar 12, 2012)

as i stated before in a previous thread,there're 2 different 'colour?' morphs of cherry reds,the more orangish highland one and a more reddish lowland type.
maybe if this thread could be made a sticky to make it easier for others to dig for info.both morphs seem to have different environmental needs.
these 2 pedes in the photos are subadults around 5inches BL
highland





more orangish in colour
prefers lower temps,maybe around 20-24c,as some of mine would just up and die for no reason when temps. exceeded 27c.
if temperature can't be controlled,more ventilation seems to help,but remember to keep the substrate moist and have a water bowl constantly filled.

lowland





deeper red in colour
more tolerant to a wider range of temps.,kept them in room temps,around 27c,have also found them in places up to 30+c.

maybe this would help as people seem to be having problems keeping cherry reds alive as most imports are of the highland morph.
i will upload more photos soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KyuZo (Mar 13, 2012)

I LOVE the color on the lowland cherry red, thanks for sharing Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 14, 2012)

CHLee said:


> maybe if this thread could be made a sticky to make it easier for others to dig for info.both morphs seem to have different environmental needs.


Hey Lee, I'm slowly working on a simple guide for new folks and I'd like to include this information.  Once I put it up, get some input/revisions from y'all I'll chat with the Arachnolords about a sticky

Reactions: Like 1


----------

